

A class on dynamic equity splits for Co-Founders - snapclass
http://www.snapclass.com/classes/slicing-pie-how-to-dynamically-split-equity

======
sharemywin
It's funny using your math ycombinator would be taking majority shares in the
startups they fund instead of the 6%.

